# What are the good food to fatten up a cat?



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm looking for some suggestions on good & high fat cat food for my girl Metoo. She is a bit too skinny to my like, and I would like to fatten her up. 

Before you suggest, trying to get her eating more is not quite possible. She was a glutton as a kitten, but gradually she lost the passion to food. She is healthy, active, eats reasonable amount of food, poop once a day with no diarrhea. But she just has this "oh well, whatever" attitude when I serve her food, and she may not finish all that I gave her. I tried to give her more meals (currently she has 3 meals per day) on weekend, but she is not interested. 

Currently I'm considering to give Metoo some cheese to fatten her up. But I'm not sure if there is any underlying problem with that (like diarrhea?). Also what type of cheese would be the best? I aslo leave all chicken skin on when feeding her raw, but I don't feed raw quite often, so it's not enough. And are there any good canned food high in fat? Thanks!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Here's a chart that shows how bad some people food is for pets: (disregard the part about the Hills food)

Shop City Animal Hospital | Obesity is a Disease 

Are you sure she needs to put on weight? Cali isn't into food too much, either. She's only about 7.5 lbs., but she's in perfect health so I don't try to get her to eat more.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

I think Metoo's shape is still in the healthy range, just on the skinny side. She is 11 month old and about 8-9 pounds (my scale is not that precise). I can feel her ribs & spine very easily. They are not protruding, but not a very nice feeling to stroke her. I think if I can put 1 extra pound on her, she will be in perfect shape 

It's quite frustrating to see the big change in her passion toward food. She loved eating so much as a kitten, always cheerfully dig in once I put her dish down. After grown up, she just takes feeding as a daily chore. I use to consider it's a headache for her being such a food lover, as I have to keep an eye on her not stealing Meatball's food. But now I want my glutton back!


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

It's perfectly normal for a young feline's appetite to diminish quite a lot after they've completed most of their growing cycle. From your description, however, it does sound like Metoo may be a little too thin. If you can feed more raw diet, that should put weight on her quickly. If that's not an option, though, the EVO foods are very calorie-dense (high fat and protein), and would be good choices for weight gain.

Laurie


----------



## Beth_Laubenthal (Oct 24, 2011)

laurief said:


> It's perfectly normal for a young feline's appetite to diminish quite a lot after they've completed most of their growing cycle. From your description, however, it does sound like Metoo may be a little too thin. If you can feed more raw diet, that should put weight on her quickly. If that's not an option, though, the EVO foods are very calorie-dense (high fat and protein), and would be good choices for weight gain.
> 
> Laurie


That was the only way I could get Patches to gain weight. Had her on Blue Buffalo Wilderness. She would constantly eat and still be super skinny. Once I got her on raw, she gained some weight.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion!

I do feed them some raw, around 20% of their total food. I didn't go more than that because the lack of variety (I only do chicken & duck as of now, and only organ I can find is liver). I will put a couple more raw meals and see how it goes.


----------

